# How Far Will You Go W/fuel Prices Climbing?



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Just wondering how the price of fuel will affect YOUR camping? I'll start by saying we will camp MUCH CLOSER to home and not venture far except for one trip a year or every other year.I have heard from a reliable source( a local fuel company) that diesel will be over $6.00 a gallon here in Hampton Roads within a few weeks. I hope he is wrong. I will say that I WILL NOT and I repeat WILL NOT cut back on how many days a year I camp but just will stay closer to home. I'm glad we bought into Thousand Trails in Glouster Va. I have a feeling that it will be our place of choice.Heck we may even camp more days per year.









Bobby Allen
P-Town(portsmouth) Va.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That's pretty much what we've always done and expect we'll do so in the future too...and that includes non-camping trips as well. For years, we have planned 1, maybe 2, "special" trips per year (last year was PA and then Africa). Most other trips have been/will be within an hour or 2 (maybe 3) from home.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

We've already gone seasonal and gotten rid of our gas guzzling tow vehicle. It was our way of continuing to do something we LOVE, at a campground we love, all while not having a heart attack every week when we filled up the gas tank. We camp more now than we ever did and we are LOVING it.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I think everyone will be making a few less trips... Our truck payments need to go away so we can afford the gasoline payments...

O' did I mention the cost of home heating and cooling.... It's gonna get worse before we see any improvement.... Pay down all you can and hang on....


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

We will stay within a 150 mile radius of home. We live near Myrtle Beach, Charleston, and 4 state parks with camping. Our home park is 140 miles away. Banjo Creek in Asheboro, NC.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

n2striper said:


> Just wondering how the price of fuel will affect YOUR camping? I'll start by saying we will camp MUCH CLOSER to home and not venture far except for one trip a year or every other year.I have heard from a reliable source( a local fuel company) that diesel will be over $6.00 a gallon here in Hampton Roads within a few weeks. I hope he is wrong. I will say that I WILL NOT and I repeat WILL NOT cut back on how many days a year I camp but just will stay closer to home. I'm glad we bought into Thousand Trails in Glouster Va. I have a feeling that it will be our place of choice.Heck we may even camp more days per year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out Indian Cove near Sandbridge Beach. If you'll take the tour you get free camping. Check, they are in Coast to Coast, they may be in other camping associations. Don't know if Thousand Trails is in an Association.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

I know we will be staying closer to home the rest of the year. We had our big trip to Utah earlier this year when diesel was ONLY $4.35.







We were planning on a trip to ND/SD for this past weekend, but decided to stay closer to home and check out our own state. We have already talked about taking the outback to the local campground and setting up for a few weeks while working. Not camping less, just less miles from home.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

jitch388 said:


> Check out Indian Cove near Sandbridge Beach. If you'll take the tour you get free camping. Check, they are in Coast to Coast, they may be in other camping associations. Don't know if Thousand Trails is in an Association.


We currently looking for a good deal there hoping to get something in place for next year. We'll still try to camp at our favorite places, within 3 hours, but would have The Cove as an option for those weekends you wish you were camping but just can't get away. For example, last weekend we were itching to go camping but had two ballet recitals and a b-day party, if we had a membership at The Cove, 30 minutes away, we could have camped and still kept our commitments.

Brad


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We will still camp just as much but a little closer to home. This week coming up will be the killer I have to feed 24 cylinders worth of gas guzzling toys for a week in NH. I have really thought about leaving the boat behind but there would be five very unhappy campers. So either five kids cry or I cry, they won the motorhome,jeep,and boat are heading north.

John


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

Here in the land of everything milk and cheese. We are paying $2.83 for a gallon of E85. It sure beats $3.99 for gas and $4.65 for diesel. I'm not sure how long thats going to last with all the flooding here in the midwest. We got hit hard with rain this month. Our river here in town has been above flood stage for 2 weeks and its going down very slow. No more rain please! We go camping as much as we can money usually isn't our determining factor time is. We work to much!

Alicia & Rick


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

timewizard said:


> Here in the land of everything milk and cheese. We are paying $2.83 for a gallon of E85. ... We go camping as much as we can ...


I almost put my foot in my mouth with an poorly thought-out post, saying that you were not supposed to tow using E85. I based this on my '03 Burb's owners manual.

Upon further research into the GM flex-fuel vehicles it seems that some 2002-2003's (like mine) had a towing restriction in the owners manual (apparently because of how the engine is tuned with E85), but the newer ones don't. Here is an example post from an E85 forum that sums up what I read pretty well.

Interesting.

Ed


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Already did one 2400 mile trip this year.
Will most likely stay in our state and off of the Ferry ($100 each way w/TT).


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Will most likely stay in our state and off of the Ferry ($100 each way w/TT).


Ouch!!! Now thats painful especially on top of fuel prices. We'll be getting on a ferry this weekend headed to Ocracoke Island, NC but luckily the ferry from the north end is free. Different story for the south end though.

Brad


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Like many of you we will probably just plan more of our trips closer to home. Amazingly, we are finding plenty of good trips that we simply overlooked before. I guess I didn't start browsing that thick Trailer Life Directory in my home state in years past.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank God for Promotions. Since we just got the new 5er last Sep. We are just paying.

2000 mi round trip to the Topsail Rally!! Yee Ha. Total: $900 Still less than airline tickets for all 3 of us.

The rest of the year though will be no farther than 4 hrs from home.


----------



## vagabond (Jan 5, 2007)

Like most everyone else, we are camping closer to home. We cancelled our planned trip to the Adirondacks and are staying in Maine instead. A few trips to Camden, Bar Harbor, Moosehead Lake. Pretty much the same number of days but not as far flung. Going to have to save up a lot of money to take that cross country trip I have in mind.

Rick (Portland, Maine)



n2striper said:


> Just wondering how the price of fuel will affect YOUR camping? I'll start by saying we will camp MUCH CLOSER to home and not venture far except for one trip a year or every other year.I have heard from a reliable source( a local fuel company) that diesel will be over $6.00 a gallon here in Hampton Roads within a few weeks. I hope he is wrong. I will say that I WILL NOT and I repeat WILL NOT cut back on how many days a year I camp but just will stay closer to home. I'm glad we bought into Thousand Trails in Glouster Va. I have a feeling that it will be our place of choice.Heck we may even camp more days per year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The price of fuel is sometimes not the only issue. Add to it, the slow times which translates into no overtime and less cash to flow. We have had good vacations for the last 5 years, so taking it easy with less and shorter trips for one year is not a big deal.

I still have my backyard pool.









John


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Normally, I take atleast one long trip each year, but this year I'm also checking out some closer places in Colo. where I haven't spent any time seeing. This year in Sept. I have a 10 day trip planned to go to Montrose, Ouray, and Telluride, just a couple hundred miles away. This shouldn't hit me too hard w/gas $, so I should have plenty of BEER money.







But, when you really think about the fact that we are limited on what and where we can go, due to the gas prices these days, its really a shame. I can only hope it will get better


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

bradhelton said:


> I think everyone will be making a few less trips... Our truck payments need to go away so we can afford the gasoline payments...
> 
> O' did I mention the cost of home heating and cooling.... It's gonna get worse before we see any improvement.... Pay down all you can and hang on....


I am in the same boat. It costs me about 500-1000 to take a trip now because of fuel. So now we camp less and when we have it was 2-3 hours away. To go back to MA from northern KY it will cost me 1000 just in gas to get back and forth. We use natural gas for our home but now they are saying they are going up in price this year too.

I don't like this ride, can I get off now


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input. I know its a tough subject but I will still camp. I'm not going to let the T.H.'s win.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

n2striper said:


> Just wondering how the price of fuel will affect YOUR camping? I'll start by saying we will camp MUCH CLOSER to home and not venture far except for one trip a year or every other year.I have heard from a reliable source( a local fuel company) that diesel will be over $6.00 a gallon here in Hampton Roads within a few weeks. I hope he is wrong. I will say that I WILL NOT and I repeat WILL NOT cut back on how many days a year I camp but just will stay closer to home. I'm glad we bought into Thousand Trails in Glouster Va. I have a feeling that it will be our place of choice.Heck we may even camp more days per year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no problem. I just change hobbies that is all. No bowling, no movies, no nuthin. We just bite the bullet when we fill up. Oh the good news, I take my Kawasaki 900 to work and get 55 MPG and all the power I need. It makes up for a little of the difference in gas money.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We too are staying closer to home. We have a trip planned for Luray VA in Aug. but we are really thinking of canceling if we can get something nice but close to home. I got some good info for some CGs right here in Pa that we have never been to so that is what we are thinking.. After spending 100$ for gas to go to knoebels for 2 nights,, I am really leary of traveling far. Now I am watching TV and they are showing that when the electric co. caps expire electric will go up at least 50% to mayby 114%??? that is just nuts.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

We usually stay under 200 miles from home. What we have done is started staying at dry camping state parks. We actually like the size of the spaces and the location of some of the state parks better. State Parks are $25 a night and private are $60-75. This helps with the cost when we stay 3-4 nights.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Our big trip will be going from New Jersey to Michigan to pick up our new 21RS and then stop by and visit our daughter. We'll hit a few campgrounds on the way home, but other than that we're going to stay local. One thing I am looking forward to is hitting some of the same campgrounds my parents took me to when I was a kid. Many of them are in the Adirondacks (Moffitt Beach State Perk, Fish Creek State Park (Do you still wait your turn camping on line out by the main gate in order to get assigned a site?), and Cedar Point State Park are a few I'd like to revisit.

Ralph & Jenny, 1-3 daughters??? and our dog Reggie
2009 21RS Outback(very soon)
'06 Expedition
1000# Equalizer
P3 Brake Controller


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, we have already passed the gas budget this year by going to Yellowstone and the Tetons, but it was all worth it. Now the rest of our trips this year will be much closer to home.


----------



## Fiver Roos (Jun 25, 2008)

My DH and I are camping much closer to home. We originally wanted to go to the Grand Canyon but the diesel prices were so high we decided to explore northern Florida which I and my kids had never seen even though we are natives. That is how we ended up at Topsail at the right time. We only camp at state parks and the average price per night with water and electric is $18! So even when I average the gas price into our trip, the low nightly rate makes it all work out in the end. I get my home away from home and I know my sheets are clean!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with John, in that fuel costs are only part of the equation. As expensive as it is, considering the vacation alternatives, it's still a pretty good deal. The shape the economy is in, and the impact it is having on discretionary spending is probably a bigger factor to us.

We have a 2,000+ mile trip coming up at the end of the month that has been in planning for a year. Unfortunately, I'm afraid that will be the last 'Big' trip for us for awhile.

Fortunately, we are blessed with a lot of great camping variety here in the Northwest. Within about three hours of home, we can be at the beach, the mountains, the high desert or some of the best wine country this side of the Napa valley. Additionally, our Oregon state parks are phenomenal, and we also have plenty of options for boondocking miles from anybody.

I guess we will muddle through.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

We, too, are finding many options close to home. The beach is 2 hrs, the mnts are 3 hrs, and there are 7 state parks with water and electric within 2 hrs. If anyone is near Charleston and you haven't experienced James Island, I would suggest you do. Good Sam rate of 35 a nite for full hookups. It is a GREAT park and u are near beaches, wildlife, downtown Charleston........need I say more. We will be there several times in the next year.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> ....and we also have plenty of options for boondocking miles from anybody.


I can confirm this!! NO power...No Water...Nobody else. This is how we camp!

..ps, Doug, I noticed your Outback was out of storage today. Hope your out camping right now. We leave on Sunday for our 15 day trip.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I was going to make a trip to Spokane but after looking at what it would cost me now just for gas($1000) I decided to cancel that trip. I can make a lot of local trips on the same money. Now I got to get that still going and start burning alcohol.


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

If we draft one of the delivery trucks, we can almost afford to make it to the WalMart about two miles away!!!!

Seriously, DW is eligable tfor vacation in two months and we had planned to go to the Grand Canyon, but that ain't gonna happen now. We limit our weekends now to where we can go out and back on one fillup ( 90 gallons), and I am trying to figure out what we are gonna do for our fall trip. It will be considerably closer to home than originally planned. In addition to the higher camping costs, the fuel costs for my motorcycle at work have risen exponentially ( we get a vehicle allowance, but it hasn't increased in a couple of years).


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We too are staying closer to home... Maybe it's a "sign" so to speak, but our State park in the next town (Nickerson State park, Brewster Ma) just re-did all the power and water AND repaved all the inner camp ground roads and revamped the bathrooms/ bath houses. It is absolutley beautiful in there. 900 acres, 5-6 ponds, tons of bike trails. I camped in there hundreds of times as a boy scout, I guess I just grew tired of it and looked elsewhere when we got the travel trailer.
We stayed there last month, and adbsolutly loved it. Down side? no hook ups. But, that may not be a bad thing, as we learned to adjust. I am now looking at upgrading the batteries to Trojan 6's, getting a solar panel, and installing an inverter so DW can have some luxury when needed.

I thought when the magic bus was paid off, we'd save money. Now my monthly gas bill is EXACTLY what the monthly bank payment was.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We're fortunate that we are about 200 mile from the gulf coast, atlantic ocean, and mountains in north Georgia. Even with that it a tankfull each when towing. Trips longer thatn these are gonna be out of reach if we want to be able to do anything once we get there.---Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, I didn't cross the Rockies this year.....









Seriously, having just finished ~4250 miles with a glowing trip average of ~10mpg








Cheapest Diesel was 4.53/gal (South Dakota). Highest was 5.29/gal (Grand Tetons).

Still, total cost of 2.5 weeks was still less than the family on a nice 1 week cruise (if you don't count the new tires...







).

Not to mention the experience we all get in seeing the different parts of the country. There's no way to replace that. If we were just looking for pretty scenery and relaxation, then I would shorten things up some, but there's no better way to explain a geyser to a 5 year old than to have the mist fall on you as it erupts. Hopefully it won't become unaffordable for us in the future, but as long as I can swing it I'll keep going on long vacations....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My DW and I were talking about this just was we are adding up our fuel bills for our last 3000km camping trip. Actually just rolled in. Best thing to do is not keep those receipts...just too depressing. But adding up the total cost of a 2 week vacation for a family of 5 it is still reasonable compared with air travel and the entire family loves the experience and all of the neat places we see and the things we do.

Are plan is to continue the "big trips" and stay local for the weekend trips

Thor


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thor said:


> My DW and I were talking about this just was we are adding up our fuel bills for our last 3000km camping trip. Actually just rolled in. Best thing to do is not keep those receipts...just too depressing. But adding up the total cost of a 2 week vacation for a family of 5 it is still reasonable compared with air travel and the entire family loves the experience and all of the neat places we see and the things we do.
> 
> Are plan is to continue the "big trips" and stay local for the weekend trips
> 
> Thor


 I would have to agree with Thor. A few weeks ago I went to Virginia, driving from NH. The trip wasn't bad and having driven the route many times I was comfortable. Gas cost me as much as I had expected.

To fly down, get 2 hotel rooms, rental car and then pay for meals for a week..... whew! That was going to be a lot of dough. It cost a bit more than 800.00 in gas including the traveling around Virgina Beach/Norfolk area. But we brought all the food we needed. We ran out of milk and OJ which we had to buy.

So a week in Virginia cost 25 a night at the NAS Oceana Family Camp, 834.00 in gas for 959.00. Of course this didn't include the Capt. Georges Seafood Buffet, Joe's Crab Shack and that other place that I just can't remember the name of. Those were well pricey but soooOOOooOOOoooo good!

Anyway I suppose you really have to look at how far you are going and how prepared you are.

We generally stay within 100 miles. Every now and again we get a wild hair.

Last year we did 16 trips. With gas, site fees, food and not including a lot of the side stuff we did, the rough math put us into the 4000.00 range.

This year has been very different for us. Everything is more expensive, work has got in the way a couple of times and we have been challenged with some unplanned and very expensive expenses. The last being a Well pump replacement for 2050.00. so far this year, not including the trip to Virginia we have been out twice. That's it. And I don't like it one bit either!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bobby Allen
P-Town(portsmouth) Va.

Wow! That's where my kids live with my Ex! They are in the Craddock area. Not real keen on thier neighborhood though! Shucks! I would have looked you up! My daughter just graduated, that is why I went down with the camper!

Eric


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well we just got back from Barrington Shores in NH which is about 130 miles each way for us which really isn't all that far but gere is my lovely fuel breakbown for the week.

Motorhome+Jeep+Boat

Motorhome used all the $120.00 I added before I left (at least it had almost half a tank)

Jeep used about $140 round trip plus other driving (getting gas for the boat) oh yeh food and rum

The boat $180 but that was cut short due to the long arm of the NH MARINE PATROL







which sent me to the shore on Thursday. I was told that three tubes and five kids was three kids too many







he was also nice enough to hand me a $60.00 ticket for not having a boater education card (not needed in RI). So at 40.00 a day for the boat the ticket saved me maybe 40.00.

So for a week of fun I spent $440.00 on gas and $60.00 on a ticket.

But the fun the kids had for the 5 days we got to use the boat PRICELESS.

And now that I'm home the wife's car is on E and the Jeep needs gas again. Shot ME


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We are also going to stay close to home for the time being. But that is not a bad thing.

Florida has many wonderful state parks and many sights to see. We are doing Fort Wilderness (1.5 hrs from our house) this Christmas and plan on taking in Anastasia State Park in St. Augustine (2.5 hrs from the house) sometime in the next year. We have two county campgrounds that are great and less than an hour from the house.

And when money is tight, we'll camp in the back yard! Some of our best family times have been in the camper, in our back yard on a rainy night.

Isn't that what it's all about? Making GREAT family memories?!!

Dan


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

n2striper said:


> Just wondering how the price of fuel will affect YOUR camping? I'll start by saying we will camp MUCH CLOSER to home and not venture far except for one trip a year or every other year.I have heard from a reliable source( a local fuel company) that diesel will be over $6.00 a gallon here in Hampton Roads within a few weeks. I hope he is wrong. I will say that I WILL NOT and I repeat WILL NOT cut back on how many days a year I camp but just will stay closer to home. I'm glad we bought into Thousand Trails in Glouster Va. I have a feeling that it will be our place of choice.Heck we may even camp more days per year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll be staying closer to home as well...looking to do a "fall special" at a campground in Maine. This may be an introduction into having a seasonal site!
Bob


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I cancelled our reservation to go to the Factory Rally this year due to this very issue. It would have cost us over $1000 in fuel alone. I wish we had an option for "closer". The closest place we can go that has decent *camping* ends up being 225mi. round trip for us. We don't go to RV Parks because we cannot do what we know as "camping" at one of those. What you do in an RV park is umm...something else. Not sure what to term it. If my TV got better gas mileage say - 9 or 10mpg - that might change things. 6-7mpg is painful my friends but I am going to have to live with it for a few more years yet. The extra cost in gas just doesn't offset a giant truck payment (as compared to $0.00).

-CC


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I cancelled our reservation to go to the Factory Rally this year due to this very issue. It would have cost us over $1000 in fuel alone. I wish we had an option for "closer". The closest place we can go that has decent *camping* ends up being 225mi. round trip for us. We don't go to RV Parks because we cannot do what we know as "camping" at one of those. What you do in an RV park is umm...something else. Not sure what to term it. If my TV got better gas mileage say - 9 or 10mpg - that might change things. 6-7mpg is painful my friends but I am going to have to live with it for a few more years yet. The extra cost in gas just doesn't offset a giant truck payment (as compared to $0.00).
> 
> -CC


 Keep your head up. I have been watching the market and by all accounts, it seems, the bubble may be bursting. A barrel of oil has dropped considerably, from about 146.00 to 129.00 in the last couple of days. Gas and Diesel prices I think will get somewhat better in the foreseeable future.

Eric


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> I cancelled our reservation to go to the Factory Rally this year due to this very issue. It would have cost us over $1000 in fuel alone. I wish we had an option for "closer". The closest place we can go that has decent *camping* ends up being 225mi. round trip for us. We don't go to RV Parks because we cannot do what we know as "camping" at one of those. What you do in an RV park is umm...something else. Not sure what to term it. If my TV got better gas mileage say - 9 or 10mpg - that might change things. 6-7mpg is painful my friends but I am going to have to live with it for a few more years yet. The extra cost in gas just doesn't offset a giant truck payment (as compared to $0.00).
> 
> -CC


 Keep your head up. I have been watching the market and by all accounts, it seems, the bubble may be bursting. A barrel of oil has dropped considerably, from about 146.00 to 129.00 in the last couple of days. Gas and Diesel prices I think will get somewhat better in the foreseeable future.

Eric
[/quote]

Don't hold your breath. I work for Chevron and our CEO says 4.00 gas is here to stay.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Keep your head up. I have been watching the market and by all accounts, it seems, the bubble may be bursting. A barrel of oil has dropped considerably, from about 146.00 to 129.00 in the last couple of days. Gas and Diesel prices I think will get somewhat better in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric, its nice to hear some optimism. I believe all the negativity we hear on TV and radio and sometimes repeat ourselves only makes the situation worse. There's always some good in every situation if you're willing to look for it.

Brad


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> Keep your head up. I have been watching the market and by all accounts, it seems, the bubble may be bursting. A barrel of oil has dropped considerably, from about 146.00 to 129.00 in the last couple of days. Gas and Diesel prices I think will get somewhat better in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric, its nice to hear some optimism. I believe all the negativity we hear on TV and radio and sometimes repeat ourselves only makes the situation worse. There's always some good in every situation if you're willing to look for it.

Brad

[/quote]

I agree. Outbackerman...the eternal optimist.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We are for the first time ever mindful of how fast we drive, and how far we travel. Yes we're being affected.

When I was in Bryce Canyon two weeks ago the front desk person took a call to cancel the reservations for 5 familys that were going to stay for 7 nights. Their reason....it was too expensive to drive there.

I guess we're all affected.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

California Jim said:


> We are for the first time ever mindful of how fast we drive, and how far we travel. Yes we're being affected.
> 
> When I was in Bryce Canyon two weeks ago the front desk person took a call to cancel the reservations for 5 familys that were going to stay for 7 nights. Their reason....it was too expensive to drive there.
> 
> I guess we're all affected.


 This is some of the reason for my optimism:

Taken From Yahoo News 
"NEW YORK (AFP) - Oil prices plunged four dollars on Wednesday, extending this week's spectacular losses after a surprise jump in crude reserves in the United States, traders said.

Prices had already tumbled Tuesday in the biggest fall in 17 years amid rising concerns about sluggish US economic growth that could dampen global demand for crude oil.On Wednesday, New York's main oil contract, light sweet crude for August delivery, shed 4.14 dollars to close at 134.60 dollars a barrel.

It had dived Tuesday by 6.44 dollars in the sharpest daily decline since January 1991.

In London, Brent North Sea oil for August dropped 2.56 dollars to 136.19 dollars Wednesday.

Prices fell on news of a build in US crude oil reserves. The US Energy Information Administration said inventories rose by 3.0 million barrels to 296.9 million barrels in the week ending July 11, confounding market expectations of a decline of 2.2 million barrels."

It is small but I think the downward trend might continue. We'll see.

Eric


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> ...
> It is small but I think the downward trend might continue. We'll see.
> 
> Eric


I hope you're right!!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Those of u that know us, know that fuel prices are difficult but with 10 mpg going two thousand miles equals 3.00 gas=600 dollars, 4.00 gas= 800, We feel it is a small price to pay to travel. We have put about 5-6 thousand miles on our tt this year and will put about another 1-2 thousand more on it. The price to unplug and play with our kids is worth it.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I paid $1.61 a litre that's ($6.15 a gallon for our friends to the south) for diesel last week, I think most of our trips will be within our own Province this year and maybe a couple of weeks in Algonquin Park in the fall. We have the Canadian Rally at Sherkson in a few weeks but that's only a tank down and back!

Steve


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Like several of you, we have found more places close to home that we didnt know existed. The farthest we go now is Orlando, which is 2 hrs north of here. We've even thought about putting the TT up for sale, but down here if Florida I would take a huge hit on it if I sold it right now. Id rather plan a "staycation", and plan more smaller trips closer to home.....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well Looks like Outbackermans optimisim is working eh?!

Just checked the price of oil. It is down to 120.00 a barrel. Gas here has gone from 3.99 to 3.81. It some relief anyway!

Drop! Drop! Drop! Sell Sell Sell!!! MMMwwhhhahhaaahhaaaa!!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

If the gas prices stay the same or drop I will be going as far as Florida at the end of this year for a week at Christmas.Right now gas is 3.90

willie


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

willie226 said:


> If the gas prices stay the same or drop I will be going as far as Florida at the end of this year for a week at Christmas.Right now gas is 3.90
> 
> willie


Well Willie, The Associated Press posted this story on Yahoo News just a short while ago...

By4 STEVENSON JACOBS, AP Business Writer _22 minutes ago_

NEW YORK - Oil prices tumbled to their lowest level in seven weeks Tuesday as a stronger dollar and beliefs that record prices are eroding the world's thirst for energy sparked another dramatic sell-off.

The drop - as much as $4 a barrel during the day - was a throwback to oil's nosedive over the past two weeks and outweighed supply concerns touched off by a militant attack Monday on two Nigerian crude pipelines. It was oil's seventh decline in the last 10 sessions.

Light, sweet crude for September delivery fell $1.89, or 1.52 percent, to $122.84 a barrel in early afternoon trading on the New York Mercantile Exchange. Earlier, prices fell to $120.42, the lowest level for a front-month contract since June 10; they have now fallen more than $25 from their trading high of $147.27, reached July 11.

More concerns that crude's run-up over the past year has pushed prices to unsustainable levels fed Monday's decline. The U.S. Transportation Department said Monday that U.S. drivers logged 9.6 billion fewer vehicle miles in May - or 3.7 percent - compared to the same period last year, the biggest drop ever for the historically busy summer driving month.

And demand for oil in the U.S. - the world's thirstiest consumer - continues to fall, dropping by 891,000 barrels per day in May compared the same month a year ago, the Energy Department's Energy Information Administration said Monday.

"We're seeing both statistical and anecdotal evidence of very rapidly weakening demand picture," said Jim Ritterbusch, president of energy consultancy Ritterbusch and Associates in Galena, Ill.

The declines accelerated after oil briefly dipped below $122, a key resistance level that triggered technical selling by computers programed to dump oil contracts once prices fall below a certain threshold. The next technical level traders are watching is $117.

*"I think we could see $117 a barrel in a one-week time frame, and this market could eventually get to $100," Ritterbusch said.*


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Let it keep dropping







I'm going to be needing about 175 gallons of that liquid gold next week for the RI-Canada-Cedar Point trip









I will hold off until next Friday to begin draining the gas stations on my route.

John


----------



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

Gas prices have gone down a little bit lately but they may rise again. But even if they do, I don't think that it will stop me from camping where I want to no matter how far. Higher prices just mean that I will have to save up a little longer for that good camping trip.

Jordan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Diesel = $4.49 today!









Never thought I'd think that was a deal, considering diesel was $2.99 when we got the Ram a year ago


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

I'm fortunate to live only 5mi from one of my favorite campgrounds at the lake. I take the Outback there, set it up, then a quick round trip back home to get the boat.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Diesel = $4.49 today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was $2.79 when we bought ours. I noticed over the past week or so its been falling about $0.04 per day. The Texaco station I usually get diesel from was $4.09 yesterday.







I think if prices settle in the mid $3.00 range we'll hear alot less about the "gas crises" and move on to the next media fueled crises. You gotta love election years.









Brad


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

jtbmoore said:


> I cancelled our reservation to go to the Factory Rally this year due to this very issue. It would have cost us over $1000 in fuel alone. I wish we had an option for "closer". The closest place we can go that has decent *camping* ends up being 225mi. round trip for us. We don't go to RV Parks because we cannot do what we know as "camping" at one of those. What you do in an RV park is umm...something else. Not sure what to term it. If my TV got better gas mileage say - 9 or 10mpg - that might change things. 6-7mpg is painful my friends but I am going to have to live with it for a few more years yet. The extra cost in gas just doesn't offset a giant truck payment (as compared to $0.00).
> 
> -CC


Keep your head up. I have been watching the market and by all accounts, it seems, the bubble may be bursting. A barrel of oil has dropped considerably, from about 146.00 to 129.00 in the last couple of days. Gas and Diesel prices I think will get somewhat better in the foreseeable future.

Eric
[/quote]

Don't hold your breath. I work for Chevron and our CEO says 4.00 gas is here to stay.
[/quote]

Well, this is one occasion where I like saying "I told you so...!!" $1.73 in Seabrook, NH. I feel like burying a barrel some where and loading it up with gas at this price. I could go lower but I don't remember how long it has been since I have seen less than 2.00 a gallon. Now if we could just have this price through some of the summer!!!

Eric


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> I cancelled our reservation to go to the Factory Rally this year due to this very issue. It would have cost us over $1000 in fuel alone. I wish we had an option for "closer". The closest place we can go that has decent *camping* ends up being 225mi. round trip for us. We don't go to RV Parks because we cannot do what we know as "camping" at one of those. What you do in an RV park is umm...something else. Not sure what to term it. If my TV got better gas mileage say - 9 or 10mpg - that might change things. 6-7mpg is painful my friends but I am going to have to live with it for a few more years yet. The extra cost in gas just doesn't offset a giant truck payment (as compared to $0.00).
> 
> -CC


Keep your head up. I have been watching the market and by all accounts, it seems, the bubble may be bursting. A barrel of oil has dropped considerably, from about 146.00 to 129.00 in the last couple of days. Gas and Diesel prices I think will get somewhat better in the foreseeable future.

Eric
[/quote]

Don't hold your breath. I work for Chevron and our CEO says 4.00 gas is here to stay.
[/quote]

Well, this is one occasion where I like saying "I told you so...!!" $1.73 in Seabrook, NH. I feel like burying a barrel some where and loading it up with gas at this price. I could go lower but I don't remember how long it has been since I have seen less than 2.00 a gallon. Now if we could just have this price through some of the summer!!!

Eric
[/quote]

Nice one Eric, way to jinx it..... now if they will start climbing again, were looking for you.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jtbmoore said:


> I cancelled our reservation to go to the Factory Rally this year due to this very issue. It would have cost us over $1000 in fuel alone. I wish we had an option for "closer". The closest place we can go that has decent *camping* ends up being 225mi. round trip for us. We don't go to RV Parks because we cannot do what we know as "camping" at one of those. What you do in an RV park is umm...something else. Not sure what to term it. If my TV got better gas mileage say - 9 or 10mpg - that might change things. 6-7mpg is painful my friends but I am going to have to live with it for a few more years yet. The extra cost in gas just doesn't offset a giant truck payment (as compared to $0.00).
> 
> -CC


Keep your head up. I have been watching the market and by all accounts, it seems, the bubble may be bursting. A barrel of oil has dropped considerably, from about 146.00 to 129.00 in the last couple of days. Gas and Diesel prices I think will get somewhat better in the foreseeable future.

Eric
[/quote]

Don't hold your breath. I work for Chevron and our CEO says 4.00 gas is here to stay.
[/quote]
How many millions does this CEO make? And they say what about the Automotive CEOs?


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> I cancelled our reservation to go to the Factory Rally this year due to this very issue. It would have cost us over $1000 in fuel alone. I wish we had an option for "closer". The closest place we can go that has decent *camping* ends up being 225mi. round trip for us. We don't go to RV Parks because we cannot do what we know as "camping" at one of those. What you do in an RV park is umm...something else. Not sure what to term it. If my TV got better gas mileage say - 9 or 10mpg - that might change things. 6-7mpg is painful my friends but I am going to have to live with it for a few more years yet. The extra cost in gas just doesn't offset a giant truck payment (as compared to $0.00).
> 
> -CC


Keep your head up. I have been watching the market and by all accounts, it seems, the bubble may be bursting. A barrel of oil has dropped considerably, from about 146.00 to 129.00 in the last couple of days. Gas and Diesel prices I think will get somewhat better in the foreseeable future.

Eric
[/quote]

Don't hold your breath. I work for Chevron and our CEO says 4.00 gas is here to stay.
[/quote]

Well, this is one occasion where I like saying "I told you so...!!" $1.73 in Seabrook, NH. I feel like burying a barrel some where and loading it up with gas at this price. I could go lower but I don't remember how long it has been since I have seen less than 2.00 a gallon. Now if we could just have this price through some of the summer!!!

Eric
[/quote]

Nice one Eric, way to jinx it..... now they will start climbing again.








[/quote]

I would have probably lost my house if someone would have bet me a year ago that gas would be under 2.00. I am glad everyone can say I told you so because we all benifit. Makes having a trailer a great bargin again and makes it a little bit more fun. I hope it is close to this price come summer time.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

> *Now if we could just have this price through some of the summer!!!
> *





> I would have probably lost my house if someone would have bet me a year ago that gas would be under 2.00. I am glad everyone can say I told you so because we all benifit. *Makes having a trailer a great bargin again and makes it a little bit more fun.* I hope it is close to this price come summer time.


x2 - I _also_ just hope that we can enjoy even *lower prices by the summer*. Maybe we could travel a bit further.....west?


----------

